# He is just floating on top of the tank!



## sldorange91 (Nov 11, 2009)

My beautiful red CT Jericho has had no problems for the past 2 or 3 months since I got him. He is in a 5 gal tank and I do water changes every week or so. This morning I looked at him and he is just sitting on top of the water in the corner of the tank. He wont move and he wont eat! What could it be!?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds kind of like swim bladder, make sure it doesn't have missing scales lumps or white bumps. It shouldn't have have any tears or rips (but the funs may have separations since it's a crowntail). Research swim bladder disorder. Hope he's ok!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Is he bloated? (his stomach has a little bump) Do you have a thermometer? The water should be 78-82 degrees. Do you use water conditioner to help keep them safe from the things in your tap water?


----------



## sldorange91 (Nov 11, 2009)

He isn't bloated, and I use a water filter to filter my tap water, like a Brita one, is that the problem?


----------



## Merchantwu (Sep 25, 2009)

My understanding of the Britta filter is that it will remove heavy metals and bio contaminants, carbonate hardness and most of the chlorine in your water. 

My guess is that you're using WAY clean water and two questions come to mind:

1. Do you monitor your pH? I have a KH of 2 or less and my pH can swing from 6.0 to well above 7 if I don't buffer it every few days.

2. Do you add anything to your water like aquarium salt?


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Definity Swim Bladder. You can try giving him a cooked pea to help him.


----------

